# ARR - American Rare Earths



## System (21 February 2011)

Broken Hill Prospecting Limited (BPL) is a small mining and exploration company which has been actively exploring the Broken Hill region for the past 20 years.

The Company holds an exploration license and two leases in the Thackaringa area (an area situated 25km south west from Broken Hill) and has developed an inferred cobalt reserve of 14 million tonnes of high grade (+2 pound per tonne) cobalt.

An exploration drilling program was completed on two of the company’s base metals prospects at Thackaringa late in 2010, finding strongly anomalous copper, lead and zinc results from lode bearing rocks over 500m strike lengths. A follow-up drilling program is currently underway to test that mineralisation at further depth.

http://www.bhpl.biz


----------



## springhill (24 July 2012)

MC - $3m
SP - 9.3c
Shares - 29m quoted (82.5m total)
Options - 42m
Cash - $1.4m

During the period assay results of samples from the recent drilling were received for the all of the recent drill holes in BPL’s 100% owned Railway, Offset and North Big Hill Cobalt Prospects near Broken Hill. Most holes contain thick, high-grade zones of cobaltiferous pyrite.

Mineralization was intersected in the only hole at the Offset Cobalt Prospect;
 22 metres (‘m’) of 1.77 pounds per tonne (‘lb/t’) cobalt in the down-hole interval between 115 and 137 metres in drill hole BER001 (115-137m )

Extensive zones of cobalt mineralisation were intersected in both of the two holes completed north of the Big Hill Deposit (North Big Hill Cobalt Prospect);
 111m of 0.98lb/t cobalt in BER002 (18-129m)
 16m of 1.92lb/t cobalt in BER020 (30-46m)

Mineralised drill hole intersections at the Railway Cobalt Prospect include;
 40m of 2.63lb/t cobalt in BER004 (40-90m)
 14m of 3.34lb/t cobalt in BER006 (148-162m)
 14m of 2.42lb/t cobalt in BER009 (33-47m) and 35m of 2.01lb/t Co (57-92m)
 18m of 5.08lb/t cobalt in BER011 (106-124m) including 11m of 6.71lb/t Co
 45m of 3.85lb/t cobalt in BER012 (27-72m) including 9m of 4.89lb/t Co
 9m of 2.01lb/t cobalt, 8m of 2.08lb/t Co and 10m of 4.15lb/t Co in BER013
 27m of 2.23lb/t cobalt in BER014 (28-55m)
 75m of 2.22lb/t cobalt in BER016 (25-100m) including 16m of 3.58lb/t Co
 41m of 2.20lb/t cobalt in BER018 (116-157m end of hole)
 22m of 2.54lb/t cobalt in BER019 (34-56m)

Anomalous zinc and silver were intersected in several intervals in the lower portion of BER004 beneath the central part of the Railway Cobalt Prospect. These include;
• 3m of 1.3% zinc, 15g/t silver and 1.3lb/t cobalt between 108-111m
• 6m of 3.5% zinc, 6g/t silver and 2.41lb/t cobalt between 120-126m

The wide-spaced drilling has intersected near-surface cobaltiferous pyrite mineralisation within a zone which trends for more than 1.5 kilometres and is up to 300 metres wide (Railway Cobalt Prospect). 
The mineralisation is open at depth.
BPL has commenced a resource assessment and will undertake a scoping study to investigate a 7.5 million tonne per year open cut mine with annual production of pyrite concentrate containing about 7,000 tonnes of cobalt.
Mines in central Africa accounted for over 65% of recorded cobalt production in 2011 and almost 12% (11,300 tonnes Co) was produced as by-product from a single copper operation (Tenke Fungurume) in the DRC (Congo). Clearly, any future development of BPL’s deposits, alongside rail and near mining infrastructure at Broken Hill, would be helped by excellent location and security concerns in central Africa.


I am lacking in my knowledge of cobalt, so here is the wiki link.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cobalt#Production


----------



## springhill (27 July 2012)

*Resource evaluation of the Railway Cobalt Deposit has increased cobalt resources by 70% and added considerable potential to BPL’s 100% owned Thackaringa Cobalt Project near Broken Hill, NSW*

• Maiden Inferred Mineral Resource Estimate of Railway project is 14.9Mt of 1.83lb/t (831ppm) cobalt (27 million pounds of contained cobalt metal)

• Additional Potential of Railway project calculated as 23-35Mt of similar mineralisation*

• Combined Railway, Pyrite Hill, and Big Hill Inferred Mineral Resource has increased by over 70% to 35.7Mt of 1.85lb/t (841ppm) cobalt (66 million pounds of contained cobalt metal)

• Combined Railway and Pyrite Hill Potential is now estimated between 37-59Mt of mineralisation between 600-900ppm Co

• Resources at all deposits remain open along trend and at depth

• Drill testing beneath anomalous zinc and silver intersections (6 metres of 3.5% zinc) is planned in September


----------



## barney (15 December 2019)

LOL …. Here is the kind of Stock I'm interested in

Springhill has unfortunately since left us which is a pity given his incredible input into the Spec end of the market …. If he reads this , I hope he is travelling ok.

Anyway … no fanfare on this minnow, but I've read enough to like what I've seen so far ….

Chart is in a pivotal position

Recent Cap Raise

Recent acquisition (Rare Earths/topical at the moment)

Small register

Selling some current tenements which should fund ongoing expenses for a while to come

The new shares come into SP effect on early January so that will be the acid test for any short term gyrations.

Watching with interest.


----------



## Trav. (15 December 2019)

barney said:


> LOL …. Here is the kind of Stock I'm interested in




I'm not sure if you are brave or crazy mate...






@barney 's share picking act.....how will it end, stay tuned to find out.


----------



## barney (16 December 2019)

Nah she'll be right … I have a good feeling on this one

The Xmas break and whether the cap raise price of 1.5 cents will get tested are the two short term unknowns … otherwise its a lay down mazaire!


----------



## System (2 July 2020)

On July 2nd, 2020, Broken Hill Prospecting Limited (BPL) changed its name and ASX code to American Rare Earths Limited (ARR).


----------



## Dona Ferentes (3 July 2020)

System said:


> On July 2nd, 2020, Broken Hill Prospecting Limited (BPL) changed its name and ASX code to American Rare Earths Limited (ARR).




- _it would be a fair bet the Oz component of the aspirationally named BHPL (didn't trick me) will be flogged off down the line, and the company refocus on the aspirationally named American rare earths sector. From the website, the tilt is likely to be towards the confusingly named (for some) La Paz prospect:_

La Paz Rare Earth LLC (LPRE) was founded in August 2019 and is a wholly owned subsidiary of Australian listed company Broken Hill Prospecting Ltd (ASX:BPL).  LPRE was established to acquire and develop the advanced La Paz Rare Earth Project, located in La Paz County, Arizona, approximately 170 km northwest of Phoenix.  The Project is surrounded by world class infrastructure within a mining friendly jurisdiction.

Initially, LPRE staked over 1,100 hectares of unencumbered tenements which formed the La Paz Acquisition and which it now controls 100% having received all permits from the Bureau of Land Management (BLM) and State of Arizona Land Department. 

Upon Acquisition, the Company carried out successful field exploration activities which identified higher-grade zones of mineralisation extending outside the existing NI43-101 Resource to the South West.  As such, LPRE moved quickly to submit further applications on an additional 660 hectares directly adjacent to La Paz which cover these extensions.  Approval is anticipated early 2020.

*La Paz Rare Earths Project*
Rare earth elements were first discovered in the La Paz area during exploration sampling programs in mid-2010. During 2011, Australian American Mining Corporation Ltd drilled 195 percussion holes for 5,120 metres, which supported a maiden resource estimate under independent NI 43-101 guidelines. The resource displays relatively uniform distribution of total rare earth elements (TRRE) across and along strike covering a resource area 2.5 km by 1.5km. The entire deposit is exposed at surface, or lightly concealed by alluvial cover. It is open at depth and is currently defined to 30m below surface.

LPRE initially plans to conduct low cost exploration activities (focused on advanced metallurgical test work programs) leveraging the vast historical expenditure on technical data sets from previous explorers.


----------



## barney (3 July 2020)

Trav. said:


> @barney 's share picking act.....how will it end, stay tuned to find out.




Just to confirm what a trader of doom I am @Trav. lol

 I did end up having a small crack at this when it was still BPL.

Bought some at 0.02  and averaged down (yes I still do that) at 0.012  Ended up selling the lot on 12th May at 0.019 for around +15% so overall it turned out ok.

There might be another trade in it sometime but the current Volume is a bit wishy washy so on the fence for now.


----------



## Ceres (3 July 2020)

Stumbled on this forum having just bought BPL shares recently after reading about the US Govt. imperative to find rare earth miners outside of China. They absolutely need to find substitutes for Chinese mines. Then was very surprised to see the name change from BPL to ARR (American Rare Earths) this week. I reckon this is a fantastic long-term play for just peanuts. ARR 100% owns the La Paz, Arizona rare earths mega-reserve. Give it 12-24 months and they will be mining, I reckon.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (3 July 2020)

Ceres said:


> Stumbled on this forum having just bought BPL shares recently after reading about the US Govt. imperative to find rare earth miners outside of China. They absolutely need to find substitutes for Chinese mines. Then was very surprised to see the name change from BPL to ARR (American Rare Earths) this week. I reckon this is a fantastic long-term play for just peanuts. ARR 100% owns the La Paz, Arizona rare earths mega-reserve. Give it 12-24 months and they will be mining, I reckon.



Welcome. 
Time will tell as to its play-ability.  Been drilled over by the big hitters. 1100 + 660 Ha isn't mega ( not in this neck of the woods). Rare earth concentrations are low; dispersion has to be JORCed. And underfunded minnows need capital. 

That said, the China nexus will be broken.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (3 July 2020)

Dona Ferentes said:


> Welcome.
> Time will tell as to its play-ability.  Been drilled over by the big hitters. 1100 + 660 Ha isn't mega ( not in this neck of the woods). Rare earth concentrations are low; dispersion has to be JORCed. And underfunded minnows need capital.
> 
> That said, the China nexus will be broken.



It all sounds like the Black Knight with shares pouring out of this company.

btw Where does the +660 come from. I thought it was just 1100 Ha which is 1100 sq.km . Sounds like 11 is someone's lucky number at ARR. 

gg


----------



## Dona Ferentes (3 July 2020)

post #8 - scroll up


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (3 July 2020)

Dona Ferentes said:


> post #8 - scroll up



On digging, excuse the pun I can't see it anywhere else than #8., that it got the approvals. Anyway its not important. A ton of fun between the hills and the troughs on following google links all the way to NZ and other companies and forums. 

gg


----------



## Dona Ferentes (3 July 2020)

> Initially, LPRE staked over *1,100 hectares *of unencumbered tenements which formed the La Paz Acquisition and which it now controls 100% having received all permits from the Bureau of Land Management (BLM) and State of Arizona Land Department.
> 
> Upon Acquisition, the Company carried out successful field exploration activities which identified higher-grade zones of mineralisation extending outside the existing NI43-101 Resource to the South West. As such, LPRE moved quickly to submit further applications on an *additional 660 hectares* directly adjacent to La Paz which cover these extensions



ha ? Ha. Eh? Que? Oya. Mira. Mind U, confusion cos USA still on acres?


----------



## Austwide (6 July 2020)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> It all sounds like the Black Knight with shares pouring out of this company.
> 
> btw Where does the +660 come from. I thought it was just 1100 Ha which is 1100 sq.km . Sounds like 11 is someone's lucky number at ARR.
> 
> gg



1100Ha is only 11 Sq.km


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (6 July 2020)

Austwide said:


> 1100Ha is only 11 Sq.km



See.... Even I can get mixed up  (or mistype ). This validates my point. 

gg


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (1 October 2020)

ARR took off today. Big volume and over 50% gain to close at 5.4c. 

Unable to post a chart at the moment due to busyness.

gg


----------



## barney (1 October 2020)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> ARR took off today. Big volume and over 50% gain to close at 5.4c. Unable to post a chart at the moment due to busyness. gg




Lol ... I used to own a few of these back when they were BPL ... Good decision to offload them ... not 

Interestingly, I compare what they have and how far advanced they are compared to VML.  If this can go up 50% in a day off the back of positive trenching results, any "near-production" Rare Earths Co's could go ballistic .. I live in hope  ... might even take up smoking cigars, lol

ps Just to note ... ARR  market cap is still tiny so plenty of room to improve


----------



## Dona Ferentes (2 October 2020)

Trump Signs Executive Order To Protect, Build U.S. Rare Earths Industry
					

POTUS wants U.S. companies to get its minerals from home. Or at least not from China, and Russia. .




					www-forbes-com.cdn.ampproject.org


----------



## Dona Ferentes (7 October 2020)

and some sixty percent rise. Today

...another day, another winna





__





						American Rare Earths at new high on US ‘critical minerals’ supply ‘emergency’
					






					www-proactiveinvestors-com-au.cdn.ampproject.org


----------



## greggles (11 November 2020)

Dona Ferentes said:


> and some sixty percent rise. Today
> 
> ...another day, another winna




ARR is still winning.

This morning they announced the first formal JORC 2012 classified resource estimate for their wholly-owned La Paz Rare Earths project in Arizona of 128.2Mt @ 373.4ppm (0.037%) TREE.

In a separate announcement Mr Keith Middleton was appointed Managing Director effective today.


> Mr Middleton was appointed as a Non-Executive director of the company on 19 March 2020 and became an Executive Director in May 2020.Keith is an experienced corporate advisor and director of ASX listed companies specialising in the Australian and International resources sector.
> 
> He has direct experience in advising and raising equity for companies in the form of direct investment, company loans and initial public offerings. Mr Middleton’s immediate focus is on our La Paz Rare Earth Project in the United States of America together with the Wyoming Rare Earths Project.




ARR share price up another 23.8% today to 13c and very close to all-time highs. Lots of potential here.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (11 November 2020)

128.2Mt (_GOOD_) @ 373.4ppm (0.037%) _(v LOW_) .

Shallow. JORC compliant. ....  More to come?


----------



## Dona Ferentes (15 January 2021)

another RE stock on the rise (no news)

_5 Day; 15 min chart_


----------



## Dona Ferentes (21 July 2021)

7 months and the only thing flying is a pennant with a long tail, fluttering in the breeze (trading between 15c and 7c, now at 8.2c)

In May 2021:

The Company has secured a new high-grade Rare Earths Elements (REE) exploration project, the Searchlight REE Project, located in Nevada, near the USA’s only operating rare earths mine operated by MP Materials Corp.  
The Project consists of 80 contiguous unpatented lode mining claims, prospective for rare earths, totaling 1620 acres (656 ha) staked by the Company in early 2021 
 One sample contains significant high levels of Heavy REE and Magnetic REE, including a total REE of 14,800 ppm (1.48% REE) 
 These claims are 100% owned by Western Rare Earths (WRE), a wholly-owned US subsidiary of ARR


----------



## Dona Ferentes (3 August 2021)

long time between drinks   .... up 20% today (back to 10c)

Drilling at La Paz delivers Indicated resource estimate increase of  117% to 35.2 million tonnes 

_This result demonstrates the potential for La Paz  to be one of the largest rare earths projects in North America, making our asset significant in the development of the US domestic rare earths supply chain._

Resource estimation report demonstrates approximately 66.6 million kilograms TREE, approximately 80.0 million kilograms TREO 
The overall TREE grade increased 5.2% to 391ppm from 372ppm
New Resource Estimates include 4.4 million kg of Scandium Oxide (Sc2O3)
Opportunities exist to extend the Maiden Resource laterally and vertically where mineralisation is not closed off by drilling
Discovery of a new potential resource in the Southwest area where one diamond core hole terminated in mineralisation material below 75 metres
New claims are being staked
Assay results demonstrate La Paz is an environmentally sustainable resource with low Thorium and Uranium compared to most other projects in the market


----------



## barney (3 August 2021)

Dona Ferentes said:


> long time between drinks   .... up 20% today (back to 10c)




Indeed DF.   Shaping up a tidy resource and the Co still has a tiny Market Cap.


----------



## greggles (9 August 2021)

ARR got through 10c on Wednesday last week and is now flirting with 12c, a level where it encountered resistance back in January. A confident break through 12c would make 14c the next stop (October 2020). After that, who knows?


----------



## aus_trader (9 August 2021)

Rare Earth stocks certainly showing a revival in share price led by heavyweight LYC, after a slow, stagnant couple of months


----------



## greggles (10 August 2021)

The bullish run continues. ARR has hit 14c today and looks set to head into blue sky territory. The buy side of the market depth is loaded up.


----------



## Tropico (17 August 2021)

greggles said:


> The bullish run continues. ARR has hit 14c today and looks set to head into blue sky territory. The buy side of the market depth is loaded up.



It had trouble breaking 14c for a few days till yesterday.
Today's announcement may help further gains.


----------



## Sean K (26 August 2021)

Now 20c. Doubled in 3 weeks. Nice. Anyone actually own this?


----------



## aus_trader (26 August 2021)

I mentioned RE stocks were taking off again and I've posted this stock in the breakouts thread ( Outstanding Breakout Alerts! ) yesterday...


----------



## Craton (26 August 2021)

kennas said:


> Now 20c. Doubled in 3 weeks. Nice. Anyone actually own this?



Yep, I was lucky enough to build up a few parcels and trade BPL for a free carry then, managed to take up the rights issue before BPL changed to ARR.
BPL also spun out COB which I also hold.
Oddly enough, I was looking to top up ARR at the recent lows but my buy price (7c) was never met. Still, as long as north is the direction, am a happy camper.


----------



## Tyre Kicker (21 September 2021)

ARR holding up nicely around the 18c mark. Still seems to be buyer interest in this one.


----------



## greggles (27 September 2021)

Interest in rare earths has returned with ARR pushing through the 20c level this morning. It is currently trading at 20.5c. Not far away from all time high of 23.5c.


----------



## Sean K (31 October 2021)

greggles said:


> Interest in rare earths has returned with ARR pushing through the 20c level this morning. It is currently trading at 20.5c. Not far away from all time high of 23.5c.




Chart looks interesting greggles. Looks like it's building up to something. That high has been tested a few times now but keeps retreating. Any idea what might push it through, other than general rare earths enthusiasm?


----------



## Sean K (12 November 2021)

Still watching this because it's got Rare Earths in the title and the chart looks interesting. Still tracking right, forming a different sort of support level. Got a way to go before it's looking at taking on an upward trend or break up. The volume looks like it's distributing from my naked eye. But, you never know with these meme minerals. Could do anything.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (12 November 2021)

Sean K said:


> Still watching this because it's got Rare Earths in the title and the chart looks interesting. Still tracking right, forming a different sort of support level. Got a way to go before it's looking at taking on an upward trend or break up. The volume looks like it's distributing from my naked eye. But, you never know with these meme minerals. Could do anything.
> 
> View attachment 132760



I think you are correct.

I got out when it broke down through the triangle. 

An MA (mad Aunty) stock. Could do anything.

gg


----------



## Sean K (12 November 2021)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> I think you are correct.
> 
> I got out when it broke down through the triangle.
> 
> ...




Still worth watching. I've seen stocks with 'hydrogen' in the title double in a few days based on the sound of a helium balloon being released. Must look at what they actually do one day.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (17 January 2022)

this announcement wasn't *Market Sensitive*, but the SP of ARR has moved up since it came out, from 17c to 23c today.

ARRs wholly owned subsidiary Western Rare Earths Corp. has been named a Team Member of Critical Materials Institute (CMI); a U.S. Department of Energy (DOE) Energy Innovation Hub. 

Highlights: 
_• CMI is a public/private partnership funded by the US Department of Energy, led by the Ames Laboratory 
• Team Members include universities, national laboratories, and private companies  
• Focused on finding innovative technology solutions for the Rare Earths supply chain 
• Strategic objectives include opportunities to drive R&D, license IP for deployment, and provide input to CMI research programs 
• Recently approved, DOE funded, CMI managed R&D project to be announced in early 2022 _


----------



## Tropico (18 January 2022)

Its has become the flavour of the month atm.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (18 January 2022)

Some of the smaller, exploration and early phase Rare Earth companies are doing well today

ARR doing 20% up and at an all time high of 32c    
AR3 up 15% to $1.10    
IXR, a fellow ionic clay play, up 15% to 6.4c    
VML also picking itself up, now 6.0c    
Interest could, maybe, be attributed to the former ASX listing Pensana  (was PM8 before moving to UK domicile) moving ahead with a processing plant.


> _Pensana, which raised £10 million in late December in a share placing in which fund giant M&G took a 5 per cent stake, is one of only three major producers outside of China and the only one in Europe._





> _Its minerals separation facility, to be built at Saltend Chemicals Park, aims to produce enough refined metals to meet 5 per cent of global demand - and has the potential to be one of the largest hubs of rare earths processing in the world._


----------



## Tropico (18 January 2022)

A very interesting group.
Hopefully it is more than just market perception/speculation of their future value.
ARR certainly could be getting a lot of interest in the US.
AR3 is looking promising for the January comp, we will see how it pans out ,maybe you were not too early.


----------



## peter2 (18 January 2022)

I've been amazed at the price run in this RE company. The only exploration *ARR *has done so far is employ a geologist in the field to kick a few rocks over. 

Exploration permits have since been approved and they've raised some capital for a drilling program that's yet to be planned. 

Hey, I'm a commonsense chart based trader and yes I missed out on this flyer. Damn.


----------



## brerwallabi (19 January 2022)

Dona Ferentes said:


> Some of the smaller, exploration and early phase Rare Earth companies are doing well today
> 
> ARR doing 20% up and at an all time high of 32c
> AR3 up 15% to $1.10
> ...


----------



## brerwallabi (19 January 2022)

Not sure what ARR has to offer.
Hidden secrets there?
Just hope it’s not a pump and dump.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (19 January 2022)

It still moves up
Open .31 High .37 Presently 0.345
Why?

gg


----------



## waterbottle (19 January 2022)

Potential for US gov takeover or some other US corporate takeover?


----------



## Dona Ferentes (19 January 2022)

Dona Ferentes said:


> Some of the smaller, exploration and early phase Rare Earth companies are doing well
> 
> ARR doing 20% up and at an all time high of 32c
> AR3 up 15% to $1.10
> ...



the only takeout I can arrive at; don't announce anything.
IXR to 6.9c, ARR moving up again, VML holding on, 6.1c, yet the (now detwinned) AR3 gives an update, hits $1.22 drops to 95c and closes at $1.01. Probably a thirst for capital


----------



## Tropico (19 January 2022)

peter2 said:


> The only exploration *ARR *has done so far is employ a geologist in the field to kick a few rocks over.



I guess they found what they were looking for, and there it is, right on the surface. Drilling, that will tell how deep and what the resource is.
After all, it does fall into the US "critical minerals". The US government will not try a takeover, that is definitely not US Gov style, however they will certainly try to promote the move to production.

Edit: Inclusion as a "Team Member of Critical Materials Institute (CMI); a U.S. Department of Energy (DOE) Energy Innovation Hub", announced 12/1 may also help.


----------



## Tyre Kicker (20 January 2022)

This is out of control!

Hits 50c and the sellers have dried up.

What’s going on????


----------



## greggles (20 January 2022)

Tyre Kicker said:


> This is out of control!
> 
> Hits 50c and the sellers have dried up.
> 
> What’s going on????




A new bill introduced in the US Senate will stop US defence contractors from buying rare earths from China. 









						US bill would block defence contractors from using Chinese rare earths
					

Australia-based miners could benefit.




					www.itnews.com.au


----------



## Tyre Kicker (20 January 2022)

Ahh, thanks Greggles.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (20 January 2022)

Tyre Kicker said:


> Hits 50c and the sellers have dried up.
> 
> What’s going on????



they never dry up; merely regroup!

But it is quite interesting; wait for the ASX Query reply


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (20 January 2022)

I never argue when someone else is paying for the Grange.

gg


----------



## Country Lad (20 January 2022)

Dona Ferentes said:


> they never dry up; merely regroup!
> 
> ........ or ran our of red cordial


----------



## Craton (20 January 2022)

Just my 

As per Commsec: Morningstar Quantitative Undervalued.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (20 January 2022)

Craton said:


> Just my
> 
> As per Commsec: Morningstar Quantitative Undervalued.
> 
> View attachment 136174



I must admit, whenever I think of Morningstar it reminds me of someone I met with my first girlfriend.

We were young and went to the Show. There was a tent wherein sat a very old lady with dyed pitch black coloured hair. She smelt of gin, stale cigarettes and cheap cologne. She assured us she could tell the future.

She was wrong.

Nonetheless at the time we believed her as many would with ARR presently.

I actually feel it will either tank or go much, much higher than $0.53

I do wish I could get a position with Morningstar. I'd even dye my hair, splash on some Brut and take up the ciggies and gin again to do so.

gg


----------



## Country Lad (20 January 2022)

Dona Ferentes said:


> But it is quite interesting; wait for the ASX Query reply



Usual response to query except to question 3.

Now that you asked, there is nothing new but while we are at it we will tell the market how good we are and why people should buy our shares.  Smart move.



> _3. If the answer to question 1 is “no”, is there any other explanation that ARR may have for the recent trading in its securities?_





> _In recent days, there has been an increase in editorial coverage regarding the rare earths market in the market segments where we operate. This coverage has grown since the introduction of a bipartisan piece of legislation to the Senate of the United States. The Bill entitled Restoring Essential Energy and Security Holdings Onshore for Rare Earths Act of 2022 (REEShore). The REEShore Act would restrict purchases of rare earths from China and encourage the extraction and processing of rare earth metals in the United States.
> 
> This increase in coverage could be a factor regarding increasing market confidence in our US based rare earths projects at La Paz, AZ and Halleck Creek, WY.
> 
> ...


----------



## Craton (20 January 2022)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> I must admit, whenever I think of Morningstar it reminds me of someone I met with my first girlfriend.
> 
> We were young and went to the Show. There was a tent wherein sat a very old lady with dyed pitch black coloured hair. She smelt of gin, stale cigarettes and cheap cologne. She assured us she could tell the future.
> 
> ...



My take exactly, posted for the giggles but also oh my, what a pretty chart! I've always liked sky rockets. Sadly though, these have the tendency to fall to earth.


----------



## qldfrog (20 January 2022)

Craton said:


> My take exactly, posted for the giggles but also oh my, what a pretty chart! I've always liked sky rockets. Sadly though, these have the tendency to fall to earth.



as long as my system sells in time; I purchased via systems and was looking yesterday at what this actually was....definitively a winner so far


----------



## Tropico (10 February 2022)

Good gain today +13.51% @ 12:04, however I fear it might be time for consolidation.
ARR

I remember in Sept 2020 (in another place) this was referred by one to as a "penny dreadful", and by another as a "woeful penny dreadful". Oh well, you can't pick them all.


----------



## Sean K (11 February 2022)

I guess they might have something of interest, but most importantly have rare earth in their title.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (30 June 2022)

ARR's wholly owned US subsidiary, Western Rare Earths, is the sole industry member of a consortium led by Lawrence Livermore National Laboratory (LLNL) that has been awarded research funding to develop scalable, *bio-based separation and purification* of Rare Earths elements.   

Highlights 
• _The team was awarded an initial $4M USD (A$5.576M) in Phase 1.   _
_• Additional $9M USD (A$12.547M) may be added in follow-on phases, based on performance.   _
_• Feedstocks from the La Paz and Halleck Creek Rare Earth Projects have been provided to researchers_.  


_enough to move it a bit higher, lift it off the floor. Now 28c_


----------



## Dona Ferentes (16 August 2022)

_*Trading Halt*_
American Rare Earths looking for  $11 million to fund exploration at its Wyoming projects. The offer was priced at *29c a share*, an 18.3 per cent discount to the last close.

It comes two days after it posted assay results for Bluegrass area Halleck Creek project in Wyoming, which it said found significant new rare earth mineralisation.



> Potential investors were told ARR was_ the only ASX-listed exposure to US rare earths projects, and the company would use the proceeds for expansion drilling, feasibility studies and to expand the claim area._


----------



## Craton (17 August 2022)

As per the placement announcement today.



> 17 August 2022
> 
> Placement to Support North American Rare Earths Growth Strategy
> Highlights
> ...


----------



## noirua (7 October 2022)

American Rare Earths (ASX:ARR) set to drill at Halleck Creek, US
					

American Rare Earths (ASX:ARR) is set to launch an exploration drilling program at its Halleck Creek project in Wyoming, US today.




					themarketherald.com.au
				



American Rare Earths (ARR) is set to launch an exploration drilling program at its Halleck Creek project in Wyoming, USA today.

The drilling will comprise 36 reverse circulation holes to define a maiden JORC resource at the project. Each hole will be drilled to a depth of 150 metres and a total length of 5,400 metres.


----------



## rcw1 (31 October 2022)

Good evening
I have entered ARR in the November 2022 Stock picking Comp.  Whoopy do the cows went mooooooo ... 

Depending on what you read and believe, there is demand for rare earth elements/critical metals.  In Toronto on 9 November 2022 there is Critical Minerals Summit, this should provide some good exposure to the industry.

ARR demand outstripping sellers at the moment, as been the case according to the numbers past 6 or so trading days.  Might break on through that barrier soon.  Most may call it resistance.  Anyways see what the stock does then.
Have a very nice night.

Kind regards
rcw1


----------



## rcw1 (24 November 2022)

Good morning
Hmmmm resistance broke down this morning (24/11/22), took an announcement concerning Helleck Creek drilling to push it over though.
Nice. 9.76% gain in SP at the moment.

Have a very nice day, today.

Kind regards
rcw1


----------



## Dona Ferentes (24 November 2022)

rcw1 said:


> Good morning
> Hmmmm resistance broke down this morning (24/11/22), took an announcement concerning Helleck Creek drilling to push it over though.
> Nice. 9.76% gain in SP at the moment.



now up 12% .. and a nice healthy thrust up the Nov competition board, if the price can be maintained


----------



## rcw1 (29 November 2022)

Good afternoon
Going to give ARR another run in the December 2022 competition.  Broke on through resistance after a nice announcement concerning drilling at Halleck Creek, but SP has since retraced.  See how it travels.

Have a very nice night.

Kind regards
rcw1


----------



## rcw1 (2 December 2022)

Good evening
Some nice gain in SP today (02/12/22), bouncing off a couple announcements.  Last very recent rise, to 23 1/2 cents was quickly followed by a retrace.  See what it does next week then.  Pretty excited on how this is progressing.   All good till something serious happens!!! ha ha ha ha ha  

Halleck Creek Drilling:

75% complete. With 12,381 feet drilled;
Geological data continues to show significant rare earth mineralisation;
Drill program due to complete early December 2022;  and
Maiden JORC Resource expected in first quarter of 2023
Outstanding-Minerology-Test Results:

Minerology tests show rare earth host mineral at Halleck Creek can be easily liberated  (Always very nice to know this);
Host mineral Allanite contains approximately 90% of total rare earths present;
Simplicity of Allanite liberation allows for higher recovery and ability to upgrade rare earth elements at lower costs; and
This could be a game changer for American Rare Earths as testing indicates the rare earth elements host material can be recovered using *simple separation technology *... potential for Halleck Creek to be a key strategic project within the USA, helping to onshore supply of these critical rare earths.

Holding.

Have a great weekend.

Kind regards
rcw1


----------



## rcw1 (28 December 2022)

Good morning
ARR another opportunity to excel this time in the January 2023 competition. 
There are metallurgical test work results yet to be revealed which may lead to further reduction in processing costs.


Kind regards
rcw1


----------



## barney (29 December 2022)

rcw1 said:


> ARR another opportunity to excel this time in the January 2023 competition.




One of my "yearly comp" picks.  Rare Earths will get back in favour at some point one would think. Don't hold but it looks interesting.


----------

